
Our email list hygiene tool won #1 place on Product Hunt a few days ago - haimpkl
https://www.producthunt.com/tech/email-list-verify
======
josh_carterPDX
Can you explain what it means when you say you "won" #1 place on Product Hunt?
I ask because we went through a launch recently and hit #3. However, we did a
lot of stuff to hit that and we certainly didn't feel like we "won" anything.
Interested to hear your take.

~~~
haimpkl
It doesn't mean anything if you don't know how to ride the wave: 1\. Winning
#1 makes you more "newsworthy" (guessing, working currently on PR). 2\. it’s a
milestone for a company and it makes for good social proof. 3\. This launch
gave our bottom line a boost. 4\. Winning #1 place means that on a certain day
you had the most votes. 5\. We made some good connections with influencers.

In the end, winning means nothing if you don't continue to push with a defined
planned to tap on that success. H.

~~~
josh_carterPDX
Right, but what your essentially saying is that "winning" is something done
through luck like winning at a game. What you're talking about is strategic.
So I wouldn't say you "won" first place. You put together a solid plan that
earned you the top spot. That's all I'm trying to say. I would stop using the
phrase that you won first place. It's confusing.

------
haimpkl
Suffice to say, we were amazed, now reverse engineering what we've done right,
will report!

